# zucchini bread - can I substitute yellow squash?



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I have a recipe for chocolate zucchini bread that calls for 3 zucchinis....

and I have 1 zucchini and 2 yellow squash... can I use them??


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

i think that the texture of yellow squash is a lot different.

I am the QUEEN of subsitutions and therefore had a lot of trial and a LOT of error. I have not tried this but my hunch is....DON'T.

if it was not for the chocolate i might say try the one zucchini and a couple carrots??? but choc and carrots sound...eeewwww!!!!

don't take my word on it though
Tiffany (who accidentally put four cups instead of 3/4 of one cup of coconut in granola "bars" yesterday and they are nOT bars)


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I've done something like this before. I was our of zuchinni and subsituted a squash, it tasted just slightly different. Be sure to drain the juice really well I guess.

I never put carrots in my zuch bread but that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

I would try it.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

It was perfect!

yay!

http://archive.salon.com/mwt/sust/re...ead/index.html

soooo good


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

Good to know! We just got some summer squash in our CSA box and DH is not a fan...maybe I can sneak some into him









I didn't check the recipe you posted yet, and will do that now...so forgive me if it is mentioned in that link, but did you have to really drain the water out of the squash first?


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

no the recipe specifically says not to strain it... You steam the squash, puree it, and then cool it to room temp (or stick it in the freezer for 20 minutes) - you can absolutely NOT taste the veggies (not that *I'd* mind, I love squash...)

I told my kids I made brownies and they ate at least 2 each and loved them! and my kids are super fussy....


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

oh also I made them in a pan - not a loaf thing... and I only cooked them for about 45 minutes and then cooled them for only about 10 minutes and stuck them in the fridge b/c I was in a huge rush (had to be at work at 10)... they were very fudgy and brownie like - not like banana or mango bread which was what I was picturing - could be the recipe or could be how I prepared it? they were sooo good though.....


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

I have a recipe for a chocolate cake that calls for squash and I use either zuccini or yellow squash, comes out the same.







:


----------



## honolula (Apr 11, 2005)

Word, yeah, me too Kitty. I mean, either way, it's gonna be weird. Seriously, squash in CAKE? Is it really gonna be any weirder than zuccini? Hell, just throw some turnips and a yucca in there. Why not?


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:

Word, yeah, me too Kitty. I mean, either way, it's gonna be weird. Seriously, squash in CAKE? Is it really gonna be any weirder than zuccini? Hell, just throw some turnips and a yucca in there. Why not?
LOL

Quote:

I have a recipe for a chocolate cake that calls for squash and I use either zuccini or yellow squash, comes out the same.








:


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

A friend of ours used to come to visit and he commented on how all of my mom's meals had zuchini -- somehow or other.

He sat at the table eating dessert one night and said "wow, a meal without zuchini!"

"Sorry, Jim, it's in the chocolate cake."


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

LOL! I'll have to try the recipe! Sounds yummy.


----------

